

How to Ace a Data Science Interview - alya
http://alyaabbott.wordpress.com/2014/10/01/how-to-ace-a-data-science-interview/

======
gregthompsonjr
What's great about this is that most of the advice shared can be applied to
just about any technical interview, especially in software engineering.
Knowing your projects and being able to perform on the spot quite technically
is always a plus, I've noticed. No matter what, I've learned, being familiar
with the fundamentals of the technical area you're trying to become employed
in will land you the gig, even with very little experience. Have one or two
projects to explain in a sophisticated, detailed manner, and you're likely to
beat every other applicant. haha

------
mailshanx
On a slightly tangential note: i too recently interviewed for data scientist
positions, and ended up with multiple offers. If you need advise for preparing
for data science interviews / need help understanding concepts in machine
learning, i'll be happy to help. Contact info is in my profile.

------
vishalzone2002
this is useful.

